# reproductions ?



## green dragon (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, although I am an avid digger, I'm primarily an ACL soda collector .  Recently been getting into jars - had a few set back cause my ex g/f liked em,  but I bought a boxful at an estate auction ( to get a couple ACLs in the lot ) . 
  scored a nice Patent 1858 quart and half gallon, but only one ( not sure original ) lid - will post pics when I can .  plus a Lightnight, but it had a small bullseye and when heat shocked during wash it cracked  about 2 " []

  Question is,  on the  aqua Atlas, Royal,etc jars I have dug, about 50 % have rusted bails - does anyone repro these ? or can they be  swapped out ( as I have a few yard sale find clear Atlas jars with good bails ) .  is it worth the effort or should I pass ? 

  One  thing been a mystery to me is  what lids  go to what jars.. is that  explained ( hopefully  with pics ) in the legendary red book I hear of ? and if so where do I get one ? []

  thanks.

  ~ AL


----------



## coreya (Nov 22, 2010)

as to the bail question yes they can be replaced and were designed to do so (would not replace unless really really bad though), as to the lids in the red book there are some indications what lids go where but if all else fails post a pic here and someone will let you know.
 just go to www.redbookjars.com for the redbook.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 23, 2010)

If it's the old style bail I find that the wire around the neck breaks easily, either when taking them off or getting them back on. You may need to replace that wire.
 The dimple type are a snap.


----------



## green dragon (Nov 23, 2010)

sounds good, I will have to play with the bails, I have a few of each type. 

  question there is -  if I can get em off ok, is there a source for repro bails, or is it just left to pirating from newer jars ? 

  Going to have to tinker / keep my eyes peeled and might get the jar bug ( plus the sodas, hmm... gonna need more room ) 

  ~ AL


----------



## ajohn (Nov 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  green dragon
> 
> 
> hmm... gonna need more room )
> ...


 Yes you will


----------

